# Pressure Switch



## tidyswoop (Nov 4, 2015)

Is there anyone here can help me find a good Pressure Switch Control Valve for Air Compressor? I just saw in ebay AC 500V 175 PSI 4 for 21 bucks. I have no idea if it is a good deal. Can you suggest also a good brand/maker of pressure switch? Thanks!


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Have you checked with the manufacturer of your compressor for part availability? 

No idea what type of compressor you have, but for the average home-use compressor, 175psi is a little on the high side IMHO.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

square D make some very good ones...

http://www.amazon.com/Square-FHG12J52XBP-BOX-Compressor-Pressure/dp/B000DCN8EA


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Second square D. Make sure it will handle the current draw for your machine and that it has the right cut in/ cut out range. Most air nailers and staplers work at 100psi or less depending on fastener length, so you want a cut in pressure at about that psi and 125 to 135 is more than adequate for woodworking needs. You don't want to run at pressures higher than you need because it just wears it out faster for no useful reason.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> square D make some very good ones...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Square-FHG12J52XBP-BOX-Compressor-Pressure/dp/B000DCN8EA


I'll second the Square D. I always used them as replacements. They are easy to adjust the upper and lower pressures...they stay set.

Typically you will pay $20+ for one.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

schnewj said:


> I'll second the Square D. I always used them as replacements. They are easy to adjust the upper and lower pressures...they stay set.
> 
> Typically you will pay $20+ for one.


thanks for the vote and good morning Snooge...


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> thanks for the vote and good morning Snooge...


It's MORNING!:surprise: Where did the night go?


----------



## tidyswoop (Nov 4, 2015)

BrianS said:


> Have you checked with the manufacturer of your compressor for part availability?
> 
> No idea what type of compressor you have, but for the average home-use compressor, 175psi is a little on the high side IMHO.


I have a porter cable compressor and called them a few days ago but they don't have the pressure switch available.

175 IS a bit high. Just checked again and it just goes up to 150 PSI max (poor eyesight, sorry).

Will check square D but also looking at Dynapar's air compressor pressure switches for comparison. I'll let ya'll know which one I'll be getting..soon! :wink:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

tidyswoop said:


> Is there anyone here can help me find a good Pressure Switch Control Valve for Air Compressor? I just saw in ebay AC 500V 175 PSI 4 for 21 bucks. I have no idea if it is a good deal. Can you suggest also a good brand/maker of pressure switch? Thanks!


You don't mention what the problem is with your pressure switch. Some time ago the air was leaking as fast as it pumped, seemingly from the pressure switch! I posted the following which may be of some help to you.


Router Forums - View Single Post - Recent problems with my compressor


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Here is a close-up of the offending valve which I didn't know existed!


----------

